# Directory Enquiries charge you for putting you through directly



## artoheaghra (17 Nov 2009)

Hi,

Just discovered today a *blatant hidden charge by Vodafone* that it does not seem to alert anyone about!

When you seek a number through the Directory Service 11850, the Operator will ask if you want to be put through to the number you seek. If you accept and are put through to the number the charges are astronomical.

The charge is 69 cent per minute - crazy.

Wonder is it legal?

I was of opinion all charges had to be made known up-front in accordance with some EU Directive!!!

Regards,

End.
Tue, 17 Nov 2009 23:12:5 GMT Standard Time Wk 47


----------



## Brendan Burgess (17 Nov 2009)

*Re: Vodafone hidden charges*

This is not a "blatant hidden" charge. This is well known to the vast majority of people. 



Brendan


----------



## artoheaghra (18 Nov 2009)

*Re: Vodafone hidden charges*



Brendan said:


> This is not a "blatant hidden" charge. This is well known to the vast majority of people.
> 
> Brendan


 
I doubt that very much Brendan. I have 568 active contacts on my vodafone mobile. I polled 451 (Vodafone customers) of them electronically this afternoon on this issue. 93% responded and 83% of those never knew the additional charge worked this way. After that I felt the post was worthy.

What statistical information is your response based on, please?

Regards.


----------



## Setanta12 (18 Nov 2009)

*Re: Vodafone hidden charges*

How do you know they were all Vodafone customers ? I hope by more than a 087 number.

How do we know for sure you even carried this sample out ?


----------



## onq (18 Nov 2009)

*Re: Vodafone hidden charges*



artoheaghra said:


> I doubt that very much Brendan. I have 568 active contacts on my vodafone mobile. I polled 451 (Vodafone customers) of them electronically this afternoon on this issue. <snip>.



Why, I think you actually _like_ running up phone bills...

<looks for the Speaking Clock number...>

ONQ.


----------



## Guest128 (18 Nov 2009)

*Re: Vodafone hidden charges*

In fairness to *artoheaghra* http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?p=961600#post961600, I didnt know it was more expensive to be put through rather than get the number, hang up and ring it. It is just Vodafone or does this apply to all mobile networks?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (18 Nov 2009)

*Re: Vodafone hidden charges*

Hi Flanders

I had always assumed it applies to all Directory Enquiry services. 

Is it Vodafone who provides the directory enquiry service? 

This has been well publicised. I certainly don't want a situation to develop where if I ask for a number I will get the message.

"The number you require is 01 2345678 . Would you like to be put through. If we put you through you will pay 65 cents per minute. unless you are with vodafone in which case you will pay 70 cents a minute. unless you are on their special rate. Terms and conditions apply. Vodafone is not regulated by the Financial Regulator. However, if you are unhappy with the service, you can complain to Regtel or the Ombudsman... Sorry - I missed that. did you say you would like to be put through. This recorded message has cost you €1.30 ". 

Brendan


----------



## Guest128 (18 Nov 2009)

*Re: Vodafone hidden charges*



Brendan said:


> Hi Flanders
> 
> I had always assumed it applies to all Directory Enquiry services.
> 
> ...



Thanks for that. Glad to know you can still trust AAM as being a good source of info w/o patronising attitude if you dont know something . What is the thread title again?


----------



## Locke (18 Nov 2009)

*Re: Vodafone hidden charges*

I didn't know about this 28 day thing, but am glad I cam across the post because I'll be taking note when the time comes to move from Vodafone.


----------

